# Purging Truvia V



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

*Background:* Truvia V had known the light of the Emperor....once. The rule of the planetary governor had stretched the patience of its inhabitants thin as they watched him sit in his palace with all its pleasantries while the commonfolk toiled away in the factories. All it took was a spark to set off the powderkeg and the assassination of the planetary governor was just the spark. A strong resistance formed and soon the planetary peacekeeping force was overwhelmed. They based themselves out of the fortress city that served as the planet's capital and with the fortifications there it would need a stronger force to dislodge them and restore peace. Being as it was an important mission to bring the planet back into the fold of the Imperium but not so important as to warrant the attention of the Emperor's angels of death, the Imperial Guard, the hammer of the Emperor, had been sent to do the dirty work. After months of siege warfare and hard fought battles the imperial guard made for a final push for the capital. And then the transmissions from the Guard went dead. Nobody had heard from them for months and so begins the story.....
*
Rules:*No godmodding. that should be basic. I would like detailed posts. no one or two liners unless the situation really warrants it. This is mostly due to the fact that those types of posts tend to kill the story. Characters can't be killed off unless ok'd by the person playing said character. Other than that, if you can work it into the storyline so it makes sense, have at it. (ex. dark eldar or eldar taking advantage of the situation). If nobody wants to play the "bad" side i will play my character and one for that side as well. As far as how the story goes from here, i had thought something with chaos marines devoted nurgle getting involved (if i end up playing the "bad guy" that's the way i'd take it) but whoever wants to play that side, feel free to work off of the background story however you want. 

*Planet Info:* The planet has a mixture of flora and climates. It consists of 3 continents. The inhabited areas are like islands of humanity and factories within dense jungle terrain. The poles are extremely cold caps of frozen CO2 3 months out of the year. This is due to the extreme angel the planet takes when it travels around its binary stars. 

When posting your character use the following template:
Name
Age
Appearance
Personality
Background
Weapons
Equipment


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Name:Zeros
Age:unknown
Appearance personality and background:Zeros has a graceful build and essence about him. He's not as stocky and muscular as other space marines, but still do not underestimate his strength. If one were to look at his face they would be reminded of vampires from the old days. A graceful regal face with midnight black hair that flows to his shoulders. He's often been mocked by other marines of his company for he has no scars or even shows signs of age, his face still very youthful looking. Though he has never revealed his exact age to anybody, it is known that he disappeared from the chapter for nearly five centuries only to reappear during an intense battle against an ork horde. His eyes are a steely blue, seeming to pierce right into the soul of those he looks upon. On the rare occasion that Zeros does smile, his longer incisors do in fact make him look like a vampire of legend. It has even been rumored that Zeros' comrades in arms have witnessed him draining the blood from his enemies with said teeth. Zeros has a steel resolve, never running from a battle. Remaining calm and collected despite the circumstances around him it gives an eerie sense of calm during battle. The impression it gives to others however is that it's like looking at a body of water with a calm looking surface but horrendous undercurrents rage beneath. The red lust does effect Zeros like it does to others of his chapter. Yes, he has succumbed to it and come away resolved, but when he does succumb it is a horrendous sight to see. Zeros commands a force of Blood Angels aboard the _Red Litany._ After hearing reports of the silence from the Imperial Guard on Truvia V his force was sent to investigate the situation and if necessary bring Truvia V back to the light of the Emperor.

Weapons and equipment: Zeros carries standard equipment as far as frag grenades and such. He wears armor of unknown origin, but it has the imperial look about it. It's not as bulky as most other space marine armor but rather than rely on the ceramite plates like a normal marine, a shield channeling the energy from the warp courses around the surface of the armor. The shield however is not visible to the naked eye and does come at a price. Zeros can not wear a helmet to battle, instead relying on implants to stay in communication with his squad. Zeros favors two weapons, the first is a modified lightning claw that uses the same warp energy across it's blades, allowing him to slice through armor, bone and flesh with equal ease. It is able to retract when not in use for battle, receding into his gauntleted hand. The second weapon is a pistol that uses the same energy as his armor and lightning claw. It fires a small ray of the energy creating a null area where it hits. Zeros came to be seen using the weapons and armor upon his mysterious return to the chapter. And for his use of near alien technology and silence about the subject, he has earned the ire of other chapters and factions of the Imperium. Some going as far as to call him a heretic, but his resolve to the Imperium of man, the Emperor and Sanguinius has proved otherwise time and time again. Though one day that may not be enough....


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Question, what races are playable?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

any races as long as they can be worked in based on the background for the story


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Two things BloodAngelZeros

First, when you the GM are posting up a character, whether as an example for others or because your gonna play, do not leave a single bit of the template your using empty or filled in with a cop out like unknown or classified or something like that.

Such a thing does speak about the quality your looking for, in that since the GM is willing to cut corners and make his or her own character worse, why should other players care all so much about their own?


Second, your the GM, you get to decide the rules; but roleplay threads already has some rules that people have to follow as a baseline. Four sentences minimum, never any less regardless of what a GM says. So you may say that one or two liners are acceptable in certain cases; I am reminding you and anyone else that regardless of the fact that the GM has said this, it is not to be the case. 

Four minimum, even when there is little going on, you can get four decent sized sentences out as long as you put an honest effort in; aim for more but understand that less than four is not acceptable.


edit: also, while its always nice to get players to fill up the slots so you can get things going; do not feel that you need to bend to peoples whims to get them. Have restrictions and requirements and cut-offs of various kinds; super special characters and people who stand out from the first moment do not make for interesting RPing characters, quite the opposite because while they may look impressive they fall flat in the personality or fun department. Character development and interaction are bigger parts of RPing than fighting, and they are where characters will and should be the most interesting. (This isn't a particular jab at any one person, just something for all GM's to keep in mind. Often less can be more, and it can be better as well.)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Name: Former Captain James Virtus

Age: 34

Appearance: James wears the normal Carapace armour of his former regiment, the 13th Argonian, it is covered in blood and sratches as well as a small purity seal that he has kept to keep himself in the Emperors favour, he almost always wears the gasmask that he was given at the beginning of the assault that covers his long blonde hair and obscures his blue eyes.

Personality: James is very much the born and bred Cadian, following dotrines and orders to the letter, but his months on the damned planet have changed his perspective on this and he sometimes deviates slightly from the written plan, knowing how to get the best out of all his equipment and the men around him.

Background: Growing up in a rich family on Cadia James was quickly put into the military and at the age of 29 he was put in command of a whole platoon, his talents for strategy showed.
He was part of the Imperial Guards assault on the planet and he is yet to find out what happened to them, the last he saw of his former regiment was when he and two of his squad mates were on patrol and they came back to a camp in a blazing inferno. He ran into the inferno and that was were he found his Hotshot Lasgun.
He has since been found in the lowest levels of hives getting away with being a supposed 'inforcer of the peace' and making a get away to the outer reaches of the Hive in recent weeks, taking residence in an abbandoned mining facility.

Weapons: Hotshot Lasgun with Bayonet, Long-Bladed Sword, Laspistol.

Equipment: Gasmask, Grenades.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: Andrea De Sange 

Age: Untold Centuries

Appearance: a Furioso Dreadnought. a hulking Behemoth standing above even his fellow dreadnoughts, his Ceramite plating originally a bright red, is now covered in purity seals and Medals, and is so greatly scarred from battle his right arm has had to be replaced, so is currently brand new and is still the Metallic Grey of the unpainted Ceramite, he is armed with dual blood claws the right with an in built storm bolter, and the left a melta gun. 

Personality: Andrea is a very furious battler, but outside the field of battle is a generally calm being, having experienced untold hundreds of battles he is the most veteran Dreadnought in his chapter, and is looked upon with fear even by his brothers, when he is in battle there is almost nothing that can stop him.

Background: Before his Incarceration in the sarcophagus of a dreadnought, Andrea was a vanguard veteran in the blood angels original first grand company, he fought alongside sanguinius on Horus Battle barge, and was mortally wounded by a terminator from the Sons of Horus, his body was retrieved when the emperor had slain Horus, still living only barely, he awoke weeks later to find himself unable to move and Incarcerated within the Sarcophagus of a Dreadnought, and was shortly informed of the demise of his beloved Primarch at the hands of Horus, the news sent Andrea into a rage that he now harnesses when he is in battle, this rage makes him a fierce foe with what appears to be a limitless amount of power power. He has sworn to Decimate any Chaos Marine that he comes across, specifically those of what is now the Black Legion, but was the Luna wolves. 

Weapons: Twin blood claws, the right with an in built storm bolter, the left an in built melta gun. A Hunter-Killer missile.

Equipment: none


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like this rp is going to need a villain give me a few hours and I'll get one up.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good so far. Sorry Darkreever. i got a chance to read over all of the stickies. Makes sense. With that being said I just wanted to modify the age of Zeros by saying according to imperial records, his age is unknown due to his disappearance for many many centuries. Zeros does know his true age but does not share with others. It's another story entirely to explain his disappearance and where he was during that time and I'd be more than happy to include it in detail but to simplify it, Zeros walked the earth along with his primarch but events led him to become entrapped in the warp where to Zeros he thought five centruies had passed, but in truth and real space, much more time had passed.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Name: Lucia von Bodengraph 

Age: 52

Appearance:A Sister of battle, wearing red robes and rubies covering her eyes. Her orange power armour in combination with the red robes don't match her cool character. Her hair is black, with some white hairs starting to show up. 

Personality: Lucia is a calm person, who can't speak due to the oath she has sworn. She communicates, like all sisters of silence, with their own sign-language. In battle she remains calm as well.

Background: When it became clear Lucia was a blank she was soon recruited by the Silent Sisterhood. Her training went perfect and she soon was used to using flamers in combat. After 32 years of battle as a seraphim she had burned her 100th witch, granting her the ruby eyepieces and red robes. That's when she got access to more dangerous weaponry...
Weapons: Master crafter power-axe, with a curved shaft and a blade with an eagle's head etched in it and an Inferno Pistol.

Equipment: Power armour, Jump pack, frag&krak grenades.

Hope she's fine. btw now we have 2 blood angels, is that going to be a problem? I mean then you'd both serve the same army.

There's also another thing that's unclear to me: do we get a squad or something? Or are we the commanders of the army? I mean a dread would be a big overkill when he'd be able to command another 2 dreads as a squad.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't sure about joining this RP, but I figure I may as well. I'll play Eldar, of Ulthwé no less, as they are notorious for serving their own ends, and using other races to shield themselves/fight their battles. So my characters side is ambiguous, I can support whichever side is lacking at the end of this. Just thought I'd state that to start. Now for my character...

Name: Farseer Talkisa I'dralt

Age: 6045

Appearance: His armour is typical of that of the Farseers of Ulthwé, bone and black. His actual appearance is that of what could be akin-ed to the features of a young Monkeigh male, his skin a tanned olive colour, his limbs strong, and his brow firm with the pressure of knowing the future. However, his eyes tell of the depth of his age. The speak of ages past, and terrible futures. 

Personality: Wizened and wise. Often takes with long winded speeches and parables, and it can take a while of being around him to understand his cryptic language. He is brave and noble, but above all else dedicated to the survival of the Eldar race.

Background: An Eldar child of an Autarch and a Spiritseer, so of course a leader and powerful psyker by the nature of his birth. Originally traveled the Path of the Warrior, and became part of the Warp Spider and Swooping Hawk temples. He excelled through these ranks, but refused to become lost to the path. However, his psychic abilities were where his true talents lied, and so eventually became drawn to the Path of the Seer. It is rumoured that he was taught in part by Eldrad Ulthran. Whether or not this is true, it is undeniable that Talkisa has potent psychic powers, which he uses to deadly effect. He is now totally lost to the Path of the Seer, believing that with enough studying and certain spell or wards he can return the Eldar to their former glory.

Weapons: Singing spear, Shuriken pistol.

Equipment: Runes of Warding, Runes of Witnessing, Ghost Helm, Spirit Stones.

Hope this is ok BloodAngelZeros!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Characters look good so far. Still need somebody more on the side of the rebellion, if nobody signs up I'll go ahead and create a character for that side. As far as the dreadnought goes. He's playing a vet dreadnought and seeing as this is a small squad of blood angels, he's the only dreadnought so I figured it was more along the lines of an independent character. As for myself I lead a couple squads. Everyone else seems to be in a leader position so it would make sense if they had others under them. Nothing against you heartslayer, i just figure dreadnoughts operate more independently anyhow.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Necro can I be your right hand?


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Sorcerer Myr Carrnus
*Age:*10,158
*Appearance:*Myr wears the standard Power Armour of the Emperor's Children Legion with skin stretched across the shoulder guards. On his back he has a massive amount of doom sirens, called 'The Orchestra'. He rides into battle atop his chaos bike with a twin-linked bolters. The bike also has a dirge caster.
*Personality:*Having turned to Slaanesh, Myr is always looking for a new stimulus. He will do almost anything, if some sort of pleasure can be acquired through it.
*Background:*Myr walk alongside Fulgrim during the Great Crusade. He assaulted the loyalists defenses on Isstvan III, slauaghtered the Iron Hands on Isstvan V and helped massacre thousands on Terra. 
*Weapons:*Doom Scrien, Force sword and bolt pistol.
*Equipment:*Chaos Bike, frags & kraks, Familiar.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Broguts said:


> Hey Necro can I be your right hand?


You don't even know which faction I'm going to play as.

@BloodAngelZeros

A few things came up and that's why I wasn't able to post. I should have my character done today.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Lile Ishtar

Age: 1237

Appearance: Lile has long dark red hair that reaches her lower back. Her eye colour like her armour is purple. She stands at 6’1 and is a bit skinny when compared to your average human. Unlike most Dark Eldar who have a very white bone like skin colour, Lile has a simply normal human looking skin colour.

Personality: Like the rest of her race, Lile is sadistic, power hungry and a backstabber. Lile is willing to do nearly anything to gain more power and more slaves. She also enjoys toying with her prey before killing them due to her sadistic personality. Yet Lile also knows a few things about diplomacy she is willing to ally with certain forces if it helps accomplish her goals.

Background: Lile like most Dark Eldar was born in Commorragh. At a young age she was sent to the gladiator arenas. After surviving her first duel she quickly began to learn how to fight and became a highly skilled warrior. Over the years her skills improved as she went on raids. Eventually during a raid her Succubus was killed and another Wych tried to be the squad leader. Lile responded by shooting the wych in the head with her splinter pistol. Lile then took command of the squad and became the Succubus. As many years pass by there were several wyches who tried to kill Lile but they all resulted in the attacker’s death. Yet about 100 years ago a Drachon tried to kill Lile Drachite. The fight was quick, the Drachon was killed but not before wounding the Drachite. Lile decided to take advantage of this opportunity and attacked her Drachite. The Drachite being wounded was easily killed of Lile who then became the new Drachite.

Weapons: Agoniser, Splinter pistol and a blaster

Equipment: Combat Drugs, Plasma &Haywire grenades, Shadow Field


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Im jumping in as a Pariah Necron...... hehe. (I do have a backup idea, just in case
heres how it is going to be 
1. Kiko has Pariah Gene(Look this up if you dont know)
2. Necrons abduct Kiko
3. Kiko is transformed into Pariah, but something goes wrong and he still has a human brain and he cannot be teleported.
4. Kiko escapes the Necrons

Character(Pre)
Name: Kiko
Age: 25
Appearance: Kiko stands 6'6 and weighs 210 pounds. he thin, with blue(almost black) eyes, and messy black hair.
Personaility: Kiko lives for thrill. he is loud, bold full of energy, and frank. Background: Kiko was born to a middle class family of merchants. however, he ran away to seek adventure on another planet. he wandered Imperium space for over 10 years, seeing many things, some he did not want to see, before finally settling down on Truvia V, staying neutral to the resistance and the loyalists conflict.........
Weapons: none
Equipment: none

Kiko(post)
Name: Kiko
Age: 25
Appearance: Kiko is now 6'9, his weight is now unknown. his metallic skin is now the color of brass, and his eye socket are dull and black. He found a wrecked Tomb Spyder that somehow had not been teleported away, and he brought it back
Personaility: Kiko is now a traumatized silent type trying to get over the fact he is now shunned by almost all. he is traumatized by his appearance, hence the reason he avoids mirrors at all costs.
Background: Kiko was abducted by Necrons one night and turned into what he is now. however, he can still think and act on his own. Kiko now fights to take his anger, and his misery out on others. It is hard to find him, he roams the world looking for anyone who employ him.
Weapons: Warscythe with built in Gauss Blaster
Equipment: Tomb Spyder(Horatius), Repair kit, natural anti-psyker powers.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

It's all looking good everyone. I'll give it till tomorrow night for anyone else to join and then i'll start up the action thread


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

just a small side-note, The Brass Lord, Pariahs can't teleport anyway, since they don't have the necrons special rule 

can't wait to get this RP started!

One more question: do we have to make the equipment of our squad up in our recruitment post?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

the equipment of the troops you're leading you can just state in the action thread as long as nobody pulls something like an ultra mega death ray out of their butt or anything.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

I was thinking. "This idea gonna get pounded into the ground soon as it was posted."....


Really cant wait.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey, whats up, don't know if you've started, but I'll join in, looks cool, let me know what you think


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Name: Borzkin Grubgutz

Age: 88

Personality: Borzkin is a ruthless, charismatic, but funny ork. He has always held the orky rules close to him while letting no ork stomp on him. He will gladly kill those who challenge him too much, but inspires his fellow orky brethren to chaos and battle. Borzkin will never back down from a good fight, and is very greedy for flashy new toys. However, he has a funny streak and is a good jokster.

Appearence:Borzkin is a big ork, as most orks get bigger the more they kill. His body is covered in tattoes of his clan, the Evil Sunz. His left eye is bionic, after loosing in a particularly nasty scrap. He stands at 6'10'', with two large horn in his head, one thats chipped on the left. His teeth are as sharp as razors, and one is golden.

Gear: Goldtoof Armor, Da Rippa shoota(built into his armor), Kustom forcefield, stikkbombs, Big Choppa Chainblade, Clanpole

History: Borzkin was initially part of the Evil Sunz clan, but then one day tripped a powerful ork captian for fun. However, the ork challenged him to a fight, which Borzkin won, and took over the ship. Since then he has fought his fellow ork pirates, and has also engaged in piracy with other races ranging from the Imperium, Tau, and even a few dark elder raiders themselves. He met e great Thraka before his first invasion of Armageddon, where Ghazghkull’s vision inspired Borzkin to wage a holy Waagghh!! Against the Imperium. He captured the small moon Farsium, on the outer areas of the Ghazghkulls home world Urk. He then set out for adventure, leaving his base in the hands of his most trusted lieutenants. He now heads to check out a “silent” planet where all the fight'in is said to be.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I just point out emperorshand, BloodAngelZeros hasn't even said you are ok to join the RP, and hasn't said he's accepting more players, and yet you have just jumped into the RP, not questions asked. Then, you've attacked another player, which can get really complicated unless you organize it first with the GM and said player, because otherwise both side could type they win because they think they're the best, and it gets rather confusing. Plus, I'm slightly biast on that one as I've spent the last few days trying to sort out the same fight, and now you have just stolen it.

So with all due respect, until BloodAngelZeros ok's you, can you not comment on the RP, and check with other players and the GM if inter-character battles are ok?

*Edit: My apologise, I've just noticed BloodAngelZeros did ok you to join, so sorry about having a go at you about that. However, I'm still a little bit irked that you have stolen my battle. Just would advise that in future you organise inter-character fights because otherwise it gets confusing.*


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

fine, you just be careful about what you say, and fix what you did to my rep man, thats insulting

besides, hes just charging, he hasn't initaied battle yet, who knows, he migh come out of the forest and find eldar, who knows


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm trying to fix that. It says I have to spread more rep, so I'll find some other people to rep and then I'll undo yours. We square?


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

rep me! rep me!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

rep me 2! rep me 2!:grin:

or can't you just rep emperorshand on anotherpost to make it even again?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No, once you rep someone you need to rep others before you are able to rep that first person again. Amongst other things, its a safeguard meant to prevent certain people from rep circles and rep whoring. By the way, joke or not, next person who feels the need to start asking, or begging, for rep is going to be on the receiving end of double digit neg rep as well as something else.


----------

